

Google+ Platform - abraham
http://developers.google.com/+/

======
bwblabs
I get the feeling that Google has a new policy to NOT support IE9/8/7, like
with their Chrome experiments ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2812503>
).

Check the BrowserLab results: <http://i.imgur.com/S6dQP.png>

I would say that there are two options:

* They don't test their site in IE9 (nor 8/7/6) or they don't know/care.

* They are actively doing this..

And I _cannot_ believe the first..

~~~
abraham
UPDATE: See grandchild.

1) <http://developers.google.com/> is an internal server error.

2) I don't trust BrowserLab as not a single one of the browsers showed me
<https://developers.google.com/+/>

~~~
bwblabs
1) I cannot verify that, all my tests are responding with a HTTP status 200.

2) Well of course I notices it with my IE9 first, but I thought that
BrowserLab was a nicer way to show the results. Can you verify my findings
with a IE-browser?

BTW I don't see any BrowserLab non-IE problems with that https+ url:
<http://i.imgur.com/fOeqZ.png>

~~~
abraham
Update:

1) Seems / only has an internal error when authenticated. Otherwise it works
fine.

2) I don't have an IE browser handy but BrowserLab started working fine with
all the non IE browsers so it Looks like the site is having issues with IE.

I expect it is just a temporary issue though as there have been a number of
other bugs that Google has been working through with the launch.

------
zdw
I will give a HUGE HUG to the first person to let me pull RSS feeds or a
Twitter stream into G+.

(and I give great hugs)

~~~
robtoo
I can actually see a good argument for the API remaining read-only so that
Google+ emphasises original content and _doesn't_ just end up as a ghost-town
full of content syndicated in from elsewhere and sending people off to another
site to join in the real conversation.

~~~
wgx
Yeah good point.

Surely this will be unavoidable for Google - they'll need to open up write
access for third party apps, and they'll be wanting those for sure.

~~~
thomaslangston
It'd be fine by me if Google didn't open up API write access, or if they did
such messages were banished to another tab, like the Games section.

~~~
abraham
You can already do this with the Buzz tab.

------
prostoalex
Wait, so it's not an OpenSocial container?

~~~
yalogin
Opensocial is dead right? Myspace was the biggest user for it when it came
out, it's dead now. LinkedIn signed up and has moved away from it.

~~~
abraham
OpenSocial 2.0 was just released last month.
[http://blog.opensocial.org/2011/08/announcing-release-of-
ope...](http://blog.opensocial.org/2011/08/announcing-release-of-
opensocial-20.html)

OS may not be as popular but it is still in use.

------
gsoltis
Has anyone gotten the people demo to work? I can't seem to get by own data,
even after switching to private access. I get a 403 on everything.

~~~
georgemcbay
I think their own developer console is being rate limited by the API call
limitations or something. I can get my own data out of their APIs after
signing up for my own API key and using it. The API is really limited right
now though... there's very little you can do with it.

------
thristian
That's odd. I notice the "People" API has a field for "middle name", but I
can't find such a field on my G+ profile page.

~~~
abraham
Google+ is using the Portable Contacts standard.
<http://portablecontacts.net/draft-spec.html#name_element>

------
dnorris10
I was wondering when an official public API would be ready. It should be
interesting to see what people come up with.

------
gcb
if OpenSocial on Orkut was any indicator... this api spec will change so often
the docs will never be up to date.

